# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Шифратор файлов троян Encoder.686

## JonyBPlaya

Здравствуйте господа!
Выкладываем вам информацию для ознакомления, очаг наш устранили. Всё что успел зашифровать восстановили бэкапом.
Логирование АВЗ и прочее не делали, спешили вылечить зараженный комп что бы человек продолжил свою работу.
Насколько мы поняли энкриптор новый и дешифровать его не удалось.
Вот информационная статья от Др.Веба
http://news.drweb.ru/show/?i=9245&c=23&lng=ru&p=0

Прилагаю файлы для ознакомления:
в архиве encoder
1)!Decrypt-All-Files-xcsopun текстовик и битмап картинка - безопасные. Там текст от злоумышленника с текстом как получить файлы обратно.
2)kobyh и yrlsejh два файла приложения найденные в папке темпа инфицированного компа
3)данные для переоценки.XLSX.xcsopun и Смена СОМ.XLS.xcsopun это два зашифрованных файла - следствие проделок троянца
4)Mail - message скриншот письма с инфицированным файлом
5)vulcan_invoice архив из письма с вирусом


Если найдете выход, отписывайтесь в тему. Будем следить ради интереса.

ps для приложений мало места... в приложение положили скриншот письма архив с вирусом vulcan_invoice и архив с двумя зашифрованными файлами :Wink: 




Внимание
*На форуме запрещено выкладывать ссылки на вирусные вложения!*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## JonyBPlaya

Если нарушил какие то правила, дико извеняюсь... всё что вложенно я описал что бы никто не заразился.
ОПАСАЙТЕСЬ ФАЙЛА vulcan_invoice.zip!!!

----------


## Babaev

> Если нарушил какие то правила, дико извеняюсь... всё что вложенно я описал что бы никто не заразился.
> ОПАСАЙТЕСЬ ФАЙЛА vulcan_invoice.zip!!!


Сегодня за 2-ва часа, посыпались 3-ри организации, ВИРУС свежий, нет лечения, даже в Доктор ВЕБ. что делать?

----------


## mike 1

> Сегодня за 2-ва часа, посыпались 3-ри организации, ВИРУС свежий, нет лечения, даже в Доктор ВЕБ. что делать?


На самом деле шифратор этот старый. Просто недавно только его стали интенсивно рассылать в виде спам-писем. 




> что делать?


Ничего. Бекапы почаще делайте.

----------


## Babaev

> На самом деле шифратор этот старый. Просто недавно только его стали интенсивно рассылать в виде спам-писем. 
> 
> 
> Ничего. Бекапы почаще делайте.


Спасибо КЭП, все делается, только есть Ахилесова Пята всегда, и есть важные данные которые нужно восстановить

----------


## mike 1

> Спасибо КЭП, все делается, только есть Ахилесова Пята всегда, и есть важные данные которые нужно восстановить


Расшифровки не будет.

----------


## Babaev

почему ты в этом уверен?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

CTB-Locker Разве нельзя побороть?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Расшифровки не будет.


почему ты в этом уверен?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

CTB-Locker Разве нельзя побороть?

----------


## thyrex

http://blog.kaspersky.ru/new-version-ctb-locker/6792/

----------

*mike 1*

----------


## Babaev

Уже читал, смысла нет платить, денег нет, да и гарантии тоже, говорят что нет расшифровщика?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

А за деньги?

----------


## mike 1

Дешифратора для CTB-Locker не будет со стороны антивирусных компаний.

http://news.drweb.ru/show/?i=9245&lng=ru&c=5

----------


## JonyBPlaya

Круто)) В принципе парни безнаказанно могут рубить бабло и никто не в силах с ними совладать

----------


## Nurlan1992

а какие расширения файлов он шифрует?

----------

